# Steam Trading



## Aastii

*What is Steam Trading*

Whenever you buy a game bundle, gift or an extra copy of a game that you already own through Steam it is added to your Steam inventory. You may then either add the game to your library (if you don't own it already) or trade it to another Steam user. This way you can swap that game that you have or really don't want for one that you do want. You can also, from the goodness of your own heart, just give it away!!

You can also trade items that are stored in your inventory, such as TF2 weapons or armour in Spiral Knights for other items, games or tokens

*How it works*

You can view your inventory from your Steam community page. From there you can see what items, gifts and tokens you have available for trade. If there is something there you wish to trade, you can offer it to others in exchange for another game, item or token (Read below for how to do that here on the forums).

Once you have struck a deal with another user, first ensure they are on your friends list. If the person you are trading with hasn't mentioned their Steam name, you can find it here and add them. When you are both online, right click their name in your list and "Invite to Trade"







You will each place the items you want in your relevant area. Once each has placed them in, check that you agree with the trade and then once each has accepted, the trade is complete!! The new item is now in your Steam Inventory for you to add to your own library.

*Trading on the forum*

1. In order to trade on the computerforum website, you must have your Steam name added to the PC Gaming Communities and Usernames Thread

2. You must then create a post in this thread with the game/item/token that you have, whether you will be giving it away or trading, what you would like in return and if you are open for offers for trade

3. Anybody interested must contact the users via PM or Steam only. Please do not post in this thread showing interest so as to reduce clutter and make the trades clearer.

4. Once the trade is completed, post in this thread again saying which item you have traded/given away, to whom and edit your original post to either remove the item that has been traded or to clearly state it is no longer available

You may not trade games for anything that cannot be put into the Steam trade window. For example you may not sell games for real world money, CD keys, physical copies of games or other items, as these cannot be traded via Steam. You cannot trade money from your Steam wallet either

*Rules of Trading*

*1. Scamming:* Whilst it is, in theory, impossible for any scammers as both parties must agree on the items in the trade interface before any trading takes place, people may still try and you may still be caught out due to a momentary lapse of concentration.

If the opposite party is rushing you into a deal or when trade comes if they keep changing what they want to trade away from what was agreed do not carry on trading. Report what happened to myself either via Steam or PM on the forums.

If you were scammed out of a game, unfortunately we cannot do anything to get your games, tokens or items back from the other party, however please report it still

2: *Giving Away Games:* It is up to the user giving the game away who they give the game to. Whilst you may really want the game, their decision is final and if they say no, it means just that. However you may not give a game away to a user with less than 100 posts. You may however trade with them for another game

*User History*

Below is a list of all forum members that have completed trades, given away games and received game

*Name | Given | Received

Aastii | 2 | 2
Denther |  1
mikeb2817 | 2 | 0
Punk | 0 | 1*


----------



## Aastii

I want to trade:

Counter Strike
Killing Floor
BIT.TRIP BEAT

Would like ARMA 2: PMC, but am open to any other offers


Also have to give away:

Portal 2 75% off


----------



## Virssagòn

Aastii said:


> I want to trade:
> 
> Counter Strike
> Killing Floor
> BIT.TRIP BEAT
> 
> Would like ARMA 2: PMC, but am open to any other offers
> 
> 
> Also have to give away:
> 
> Portal 2



I would like to have Portal 2.

I'll see I've some games to trade with.

You can't trade the games you want? I only got -50% for all dlc's with saints row: the third title...


----------



## mrgcat

Got a 50% off voucher for any Saints Row the third dlc, trade preferably (Anything) but don't mind really. It runs out on the 10th of September so grab it quick


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I have 2 red orchestra 2 gift passes going free if anyone wants them.


----------



## Turbo10

Ive got a load of TF2 items aparantly, can i trade those?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I think you can 

Iv got a full inventory of them


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> I think you can
> 
> Iv got a full inventory of them



Same, TF2 is shit so if anyone wants to trade for them  (TDU2 would be great)


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Thats going for 2.74 i think on shopto.net


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> Thats going for 2.74 i think on shopto.net



Holy shit really? Ill have to buy it then!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

£2.84 it is i just double checked


----------



## Turbo10

mikeb2817 said:


> £2.84 it is i just double checked



I tried to buy it and apparently you have to buy a boxed game off them before you can buy a download :/ Bugger that


----------



## Punk

I got a Humble Bundle and I have COmpany Of Heroes with the expansions for exchange


----------



## WeatherMan

I bought the THQ Humble Bundle last night because I was interested in Saints Row: The Third

I already had Metro 2033, and don't really want any of the other games that came with the bundle.

I am on the laptop right now so didn't want to install anything via steam, so didn't tick to install.

There's nothing in my inventory.

Is there any way I can trade Metro 2033 & the other games which I don't want?


----------



## Egon

Bootup05 said:


> I bought the THQ Humble Bundle last night because I was interested in Saints Row: The Third
> 
> I already had Metro 2033, and don't really want any of the other games that came with the bundle.
> 
> I am on the laptop right now so didn't want to install anything via steam, so didn't tick to install.
> 
> There's nothing in my inventory.
> 
> Is there any way I can trade Metro 2033 & the other games which I don't want?



You should be able to just message the person the game activation code(s).


----------



## Punk

I already installed the other. Is it too late?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

No, you only get one key, theyre not individual so activating that one code will add them all to your library.


----------



## Punk

Yup that's what a friend said. So I guess I  can't trade them.


----------



## Egon

Oh, I guess you didn't have the others activated on your steam account before using the key? Because I know that if you try to activate a game on your account that you already own on there it won't let you.


----------



## Punk

I activated the key and it asked what games I wanted to install. I unchecked Company of Heroes as I already own them...


----------



## Aastii

I have a ton of dota 2 keys. If anyone wants one it is theirs


----------



## Punk

Sure why not!

I have nothing to exchange except The Ship... If you want it it's yours in exchange


----------



## Life

Aastii said:


> I have a ton of dota 2 keys. If anyone wants one it is theirs



I'll take one, or some.  You can pm me if you like.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I have about 20 lol  They keep giving them out like bloody water,


----------



## Life

mikeb2817 said:


> I have about 20 lol  They keep giving them out like bloody water,



I'll take one.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Whats your steam?


----------



## Life

Name is: bent73  

Steam profile is: toentertainamoronclickhere 

Dunno which one you need. let me know when you sent me a code.


----------



## Punk

Mountainbenji for me


----------



## mrgcat

Got tonnes of Dota 2 keys to give out!


----------



## Life

I need anything Just cause 2 related, expansion packs, weapon packs, anything like that. or just games in general. thanks guys.


----------



## Aastii

If you have given/received the key or anything else, please can you post it here as the first post explains so the user history list can be updated


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I think i sent a code to AS LIFE COS w.e his username is.


----------



## Punk

Retify just added me


----------



## Punk

Does anyone have an extra key? I have The Ship if someone wants it.


----------



## mrgcat

Punk said:


> Doesn anyone have an extra key? I have The Ship if someone wants it.



I do! Whats your steam name for me to send it too?


----------



## Punk

Mountainbenji, do you want The Ship?


----------



## Life

mikeb2817 said:


> I think i sent a code to AS LIFE COS w.e his username is.



Just life. And yes i got it, thank you.


----------



## PohTayToez

I've got Garry's Mod, would like to get Orcs Must Die but open to any offers.


----------



## Life

PohTayToez said:


> I've got Garry's Mod, would like to get Orcs Must Die but open to any offers.



Wanna be uber nice? and give it too me Honestly I don't have any games really on steam. but you can look in my for sale thread, and pick a game or 2, and I will send them to you for free.


----------



## Aastii

Punk said:


> Retify just added me



That would be me and I have just gifted you a key :good:

=EDIT=

Life, you can only trade over Steam. As per the Steam ToS, you cannot give anything in payment for any item traded over Steam. This is why we don't allow the sale/trading of codes/keys in the FS section


----------



## Punk

Key received from Aastii!


----------



## M1kkelZR

id trade Saints Row 3 or Blops. CSGO I'd trade but its a fun game to pubstomp. 
steam: croszhair or crozshair 1 of the 2


----------



## Life

Raz3rD said:


> id trade Saints Row 3 or Blops. CSGO I'd trade but its a fun game to pubstomp.
> steam: croszhair or crozshair 1 of the 2



You trade it for free?


----------



## M1kkelZR

no lol.


----------



## wbt50

I'm new to this trading business but I have an extra copy of Borderlands 2 that is not needed. Open to any offers


----------



## KingEojj

i have hitman:absolution
ill trade it for Dragonborn DLC

pm


----------



## SuperDuperMe

3x arma 3 alpha invites.....come get em 

If you feel like trading me something for them go nuts otherwise theyre freeeeeeee


----------



## Troncoso

I'll take one. I don't have anything to trade, though.


----------



## NyxCharon

SuperDuperMe said:


> 3x arma 3 alpha invites.....come get em
> 
> If you feel like trading me something for them go nuts otherwise theyre freeeeeeee



Me please and thank you 

I might have something to give back, I'll check when I get off work.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Troncoso and nyx add me 

EDIT: Troncoso there ya go yours is sent, Nyx just waiting on you dude.

Everyone else i have one left.


----------



## Darren

I'll take one. What all does it entitle?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Arma 3 alpha 

And thats its ladies and gents, im sold out haha.

EDIT: Nyx yours is reserved.


----------



## Darren

SuperDuperMe said:


> Arma 3 alpha
> 
> And thats its ladies and gents, im sold out haha.
> 
> EDIT: Nyx yours is reserved.



Thanks.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Also have 15 dota 2 keys if anyone wants


----------



## Darren

SuperDuperMe said:


> Also have 15 dota 2 keys if anyone wants



Jeez man how do you get all this?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Denther said:


> Jeez man how do you get all this?



Arma keys because i bought arma, the dota keys i dont have a clue i just keep getting them, i dont even like the damn game


----------



## Aastii

I have 2 Arma 3 Lite keys left and a hella lot of DotA keys


----------



## Aastii

ok I have:

For trade:

Counter Strike
Killing Floor
Ace of Spades
Bit.Trip.Beat

For giving away:

3 Arma 3 Lite
9 DotA 2 Keys


----------



## jonnyp11

Arma 3 key please


----------



## Aastii

jonnyp11 said:


> Arma 3 key please



I have you on Steam?


----------



## jonnyp11

Yup, shows up as jonnyp11, and you show as Retify


----------



## Aastii

Sent


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got codes for Far Cry 3 and Far Cry 3 Blood Dragun (two separate codes). First person to PM me gets them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Codes given to Mez. Enjoy!


----------



## Mez

voyagerfan99 said:


> Codes given to Mez. Enjoy!



Thank you very much Voyager


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> I got codes for Far Cry 3 and Far Cry 3 Blood Dragun (two separate codes). First person to PM me gets them.



Did you just give away a Far Cry 3 key for free?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Denther said:


> Did you just give away a Far Cry 3 key for free?



It was a code from AMD I got with a video card. You redeem it through the UbiStore. I'm not a Sandbox person so I had no interest in it.


----------



## jonnyp11

NNOOOOOOOOoOO,!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was only able to play the first hour or 2 when brother had borrowed it and now he has the xbox so i couldnt play it if we had it.


----------



## Darren

PM me if you want English Country Tune Steam Key. Got it with the humble bundle and I have no interest.


----------



## Aastii

I have 3 x Toki Tori 10% off and a copy of Ace of Spades, up for trades if someone has anything else or just to give away


----------



## Darren

I'd take Ace Of Spades if you don't get any offers. I've got some trading cards I could throw your way.


----------



## Aastii

Denther said:


> I'd take Ace Of Spades if you don't get any offers. I've got some trading cards I could throw your way.



Sounds good to me 

Have you got me on Steam? Display name will be WDT | Retify

Just throw whatever cards you want in the trade


----------



## Punk

I have cards if someone wants to exchange them against a game?

I have 8 cards:

Two prison architect, Spitter, Bioshock Infinite, Chivalry Medieval warfare, two dead island riptide and one Torchlight II.


----------



## Aastii

Trade done with Denther and updated the first post, nice one matey 

Punk, I have BIT.TRIP.BEAT, Killing Floor and CS if interested in any?


----------



## Punk

Aastii said:


> Trade done with Denther and updated the first post, nice one matey
> 
> Punk, I have BIT.TRIP.BEAT, Killing Floor and CS if interested in any?



Hmm not really, but if a game goes on sale and I like it I'll let you know and maybe we can work something out. How many cards would you exchange for a 10$ game for example?


----------



## Aastii

I don't want to buy cards, they aren't even cards, just pixels  I don't mind trading spare games and other cards and stuff, but not paying, I am not one of those people


----------



## Rit

I have two copies of Natural Selection 2 up for trade/sale. I don't want any cards....


----------



## Punk

Aastii said:


> I don't want to buy cards, they aren't even cards, just pixels  I don't mind trading spare games and other cards and stuff, but not paying, I am not one of those people



Oh ok, that's what I thought but since you asked for cards I wanted to know lol. I don't see the point of these cards?


----------



## Darren

I know you can use them for small bonuses but just seem like a hassle for lot a not of gain. Trading them for games with people that use them works for me.  Or selling them.


----------



## Justin

I have a 75% off coupon for Titan Attacks that expires on Dec. 13 which I'm willing to trade for Borderlands 2 or Skyrim trading cards.

EDIT: Nevermind. Got the cards already.


----------



## PCunicorn

I have Civilization V. Shoot me offers but not interested in cards.


----------



## WeatherMan

I have 4 copies of Dead Island Epidemic to give away


----------



## Geoff

I want earbuds


----------



## Motoxrdude

I have an extra copy of Trine 2 if anybody wants it. Just shot me a PM or add me on steam.


----------



## Troncoso

Now that Humble Bundle allows you to gift individual games, I should have no problem giving them away here.

I have:

Hitman Absolution
Murdered: Soul Suspect
Deus Ex: Human Revolution

if anyone wants them. 1 per person.


----------



## C4C

I'll take Hitman if you don't mind.. I had a few Star Wars games to gift but unfortunately my little brother got the codes and added them to his account 

I'll be buying some soon to give back.. Hoping weatherman makes an appearance lol.. He really makes it rain


----------



## Aastii

I have two copies of Tropico 4: Collectors bundle. Basically the full games + all expansions and DLC. Open to trades for other games


----------



## Punk

I have a copy of Hitman Absolution for exchange if you want Aastii


----------



## C4C

2 games... Let me know if you want one. 

I already redeemed Leona's Tricky Adventures..


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have a key each for Mirror's Edge and Dead Space if anyone is interested.


----------



## Darren

I have Dungeon Defenders complete. The original DD1 and all of the DLC. I have a 30 day lock on trading it but if you want to offer me something I can send it to you directly as a gift in exchange for a trade. It's $50 on steam, for reference. Wouldn't mind City Skylines, but that's probably a stretch.  Or Kerbal.


----------



## ScottALot

I don't know if some of these are desirable, but ...

I've got 5x copies of Dead Island Epidemic (Beta?) if anyone wants one.
I've also got a copy of Speedrunners for trade.


----------

